# igf1 legal countries



## noshi (Dec 25, 2010)

hi guys,im new member.i would like to know if igf1 and hgh are legal in turkey ,syria or iraq .i want to export some of these stuffs to any of these countries but i dont knowthe customs of these countries.


----------

